# Cinavia - PS3?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know of any easy ways to bypass this annoying feature?

For those that dont know, Cinavia prevents the playback of pirate films on the PS3 which is fair enough, but it also prevents playback of legally copied DVD's which is very frustrating. So if you buy a dvd and then make a back up copy you cant play it on your PS3.

Ive read that all you need to do is disconnect the PS3 from the internet, but that didnt work for me. If anyone has bypassed this then please let me know.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone know of any easy ways to bypass this annoying feature?
> 
> For those that dont know, Cinavia prevents the playback of pirate films on the PS3 which is fair enough, but it also prevents playback of legally copied DVD's which is very frustrating. So if you buy a dvd and then make a back up copy you cant play it on your PS3.
> 
> Ive read that all you need to do is disconnect the PS3 from the internet, but that didnt work for me. If anyone has bypassed this then please let me know.


Try a wee google search, there are lots and lots of talk of this. It is annoying indeed at times but it really only relates to products from the Sony family. Sony Pictures, Tristar etc. I've never had it appear with a product from anybody else.There were one or two ways around it initially but there has since been firmware updates that counteract these. It even effects recompressed files. It's something written into the audio track i believe.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone know of any easy ways to bypass this annoying feature?


buy an xbox :thumb:


----------

